# Keep accepting jobs I'm not suited for.



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

With the exception of one summer job, I've quit every single job I've ever had. Longest one lasted a year, shortest three months. All of them have been very people-focused; I either have had to be around people all day or be talking to people on the phone all day. 

The motive behind taking these jobs was that I needed to "improve my people skills/get out of myself/learn to be around other people/make friends". I've learned to put on a friendly face/voice for these jobs with the customer and my coworkers, but it's 120% fake, and I always reach a point where I don't want to talk to anyone anymore and completely recede into myself. 

Thoughts that come to my head: "I hate having to be in this crowded space with 60-80 people. I hate having to run my mouth all day. I hate all of these customers' voices. I hate people so much."

Last job was temp customer service, and they really wanted to bring me on as a perm, but towards the end of the contract I made it clear I only wanted to work the 90 days and be done with it.

After I quit, I always tell myself, "Never again"... but then someone offers me a customer service job and I take it. God, how many jobs in this field do I have to take before I realize I can't stand it?

This time, bad economy or not, I'm really going to hold out for something that requires as little social interaction as possible. Clerical, freelance, manual labor--whatever. If I have to get a job where I have to be around people again, it's either going to be part-time or temp.


----------



## whysounfair (Aug 24, 2013)

I understand perfectly what you are saying. Working with the general public is the most difficult work I have ever done. A lot of it for me is the nasty, impulsive attitude of the customer. They are always me, me, me. Civility and good manners left a long, long time ago.
I think working solo would be better for me and for you. What about auto dealers, parts delivery where you would drive alone and deliver supplies? How about some major brand warehouse stocking shelves...a job where the group of employees works independently? A lot of construction jobs let you do that as well.
If you find an answer, let me know. Geez, at my age I hate to retrain but it would be better than the horrible positions I placed myself in for the last 40 years.


----------



## skee2114 (Aug 15, 2013)

God, I can relate to your post more than words can express. I keep getting sales jobs, something I'm not only ill suited for with my condition but something I actually suck at doing. 

Every time I quit or get fired, usually with in 3 months, I tell myself never again. But then the money runs out and rent is due, so I take another one. It's such a viscous cycle. I don't know how to end it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone who works in customer service feels the same way. You go there to get your paycheck, that's it. Your supposed to be fake.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Everyone who works in customer service feels the same way. You go there to get your paycheck, that's it. Your supposed to be fake.


The fakeness in customer service goes without saying. Some people can just handle it better than others, and some people not at all. I think I reached my threshold a while back. I don't even get any kind of satisfaction when I get paid, not even a "Well, this job sucks, but it's what supports my household".


----------



## Jonsie (Sep 29, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Everyone who works in customer service feels the same way. You go there to get your paycheck, that's it. Your supposed to be fake.


I agree 100%. Worked in customer service for 3+ years. Terrible field. Everyone is fake and no one even cares about each other. I call it check collection. Just show up, sit down, take a lot of abuse for hours on end (sometimes not just by customers, but by supervisors), go home and on Friday get your check and do it all over again next week.


----------



## Greenwick (Oct 12, 2012)

Most jobs I've had, I didn't make it more than 7 months. Only recently realized most of the types of jobs I've had offer the same kind of problems and work environment. So now I'm looking into something better and permanent.


----------



## Suff (Dec 30, 2012)

You would probably do well in a factory. It's where I work. I don't have to speak to anybody, unless its directly job related.


----------



## hitchrk (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I have been a Security Guard for more years than I'd like to admit to. I'm on the midnight shift, work both weekend days, and I sit in a guard shack for 40hrs a week. It's in the down time for the place, in the middle of nowhere, so it's boring as hell, no future, low pay, but I am never bothered by anyone.

I've actually been offered supervisor positions over the years, but that would involve confrontations, not to mention being moved to M-F on the day shift where I'd be dealing with people non-stop, so I've stayed in my rut, but I atleast take some pride in knowing I've never been a burden on society, I've always paid my bills, have no debt, not living the high life for sure, but I'm livin.


----------



## asiyaajami (Oct 2, 2013)

hitchrk said:


> Well, I have been a Security Guard for more years than I'd like to admit to. I'm on the midnight shift, work both weekend days, and I sit in a guard shack for 40hrs a week. It's in the down time for the place, in the middle of nowhere, so it's boring as hell, no future, low pay, but I am never bothered by anyone.
> 
> I've actually been offered supervisor positions over the years, but that would involve confrontations, not to mention being moved to M-F on the day shift where I'd be dealing with people non-stop, so I've stayed in my rut, but I atleast take some pride in knowing I've never been a burden on society, I've always paid my bills, have no debt, not living the high life for sure, but I'm livin.


Respect. I'd do the same thing if the opportunity arose.


----------



## Cheri86 (Apr 5, 2013)

I completely understand this. I worked so many different jobs in college (restaurant, retail, RA) and after worked two front desk jobs, all of which required heavy social interaction, which is so uncomfortable for me. I just started a new job 3 months ago and I should have known better than to take another front desk/admin job, but I guess i'm not sure what else I could apply for, since these are the types of jobs i've been working the past few years. I wish I could make a career change, i'm just not sure how to get a job in another field (ex. technology, research, etc.) when all my experience has been in administrative assisting and customer service.


----------

